# Busen-Blitzer! Ashton Kutcher starrt auf Glee-Star



## Stefan102 (7 Dez. 2011)

Forum Image Upload​
Huch, was ist denn mit Lea Micheles (25) Kleid passiert? Wie bereits berichtet, turtelten die beiden Schauspieler Ashton Kutcher (33) und Glee-Star Lea Michele auf der Premiere ihres gemeinsamen Films „New Year's Eve“ in Los Angeles mächtig herum. Doch offensichtlich gab es nicht nur eine Menge Körperkontakt für Ashton, sondern auch einiges zu sehen.

Jetzt ist es auch Lea Michele passiert - der typische Busen-Blitzer-Fauxpas. Entweder hat die Schauspielerin auf das - bei solchen Kleidern gängige - Tape zum Fixieren des Kleides an der Brust verzichtet oder die Klebewirkung hat einfach versagt. Was es auch war, der Stoff des Kleides stand deutlich ab und bot freie Sicht auf Leas Brust.

Ihren Darsteller-Kollegen Ashton Kutcher schien es jedenfalls weniger zu stören. Ganz unverblümt schaute der Schauspieler seiner Kollegin in den Ausschnitt – konnte seinen Blick gar nicht mehr von Leas Dekolleté abwenden. Zum Schluss schien es Lea dann doch noch bemerkt zu haben und drückte das Kleid mit der Hand an ihren Körper. Wirklich schämen mus sich die Sängerin für diesen kleinen Fauxpas jedoch nicht, schließlich ist sie nicht die einzige Promi-Dame, der diese Art von Kleid zum kleinen Verhängnis wurde. 

Alle Bilder dazu findet Ihr hier: http://www.celebboard.net/internati...ere-los-angeles-05-12-11-x138-update-2-a.html
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## krawutz (8 Dez. 2011)

Er hat keine Schuld - sie zerrt ihn ja geradezu mit Gewalt in diese Richtung !


----------



## comatron (9 Dez. 2011)

Der wundert sich gerade, was die für ein komisches Nippelpearcing hat.


----------



## JayP (10 Dez. 2011)

Als wenn Ashton Kutcher irgendetwas mit Busen anfangen könnte


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2011)

sehr schön


----------

